# Polish - Beer with eggs



## Kasia (Dec 17, 2009)

The last time I presented a recipe of Polish Bread. 
Now I'm inviting You for a hot beer with eggs.
Hot beer  * with eggs
 Ingredients:
 - 0.5 liters of beer 
- 2 egg yolks
 - 3 teaspoons of sugar ... 
- discretion can also add spices cloves and    cinnamon

* EXECUTION: pour beer into the pot and cook on low heat, stirring occasionally (you can add spices). In the meantime, friction yolks with sugar. When the beer is heated (but can not boil), remove pot from heat and add the sugar a little beaten egg yolks while stirring gently. Transfer to a beer glass, and serve hot.


----------



## cara (Dec 17, 2009)

I really like the polish food... but the good Tyskie mixed with eggyolk?? 

nothing to try for me, sorry ,o)


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Dec 17, 2009)

This intruiges me.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Dec 17, 2009)

cara said:


> I really like the polish food... but the good Tyskie mixed with eggyolk??
> 
> nothing to try for me, sorry ,o)


 
Tyskie!! Good beer. I will try it and report to you.


----------



## cara (Dec 17, 2009)

best in Poland I had sofar...
but there are lots of good beers around this area of the planet ;o))


----------



## Kasia (Dec 17, 2009)

*Hey!*



cara said:


> best in Poland I had sofar...
> but there are lots of good beers around this area of the planet ;o))


 
What is Your the best beer ?

www.foodfrompoland.blogspot.com


----------



## cara (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd go for czech beer... Pilsner Urquell or Staropramen...
Or a good Weihenstephan Weissbier..


----------



## Kasia (Dec 17, 2009)

cara said:


> I'd go for czech beer... Pilsner Urquell or Staropramen...
> Or a good Weihenstephan Weissbier..


 
I like beer Heineken


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Dec 17, 2009)

Ah but the question is Heineken where? It's very different depending on where you get it.


----------



## Kasia (Dec 17, 2009)

bigdaddy3k said:


> Ah but the question is Heineken where? It's very different depending on where you get it.


 
Heineken - popular beer in Europe form Netherlands


----------



## Constance (Dec 17, 2009)

I've known guys who liked a raw egg in their beer, and my dad learned to drink warm beer when he was in England during WWII. I'll bet it's good with the spices. Heineken is kind of sweet, anyway.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Dec 17, 2009)

Kasia said:


> Heineken - popular beer in Europe form Netherlands


 

Oh I know all about Heineken BUT! Heineken in Europe is good and Heineken in America is BLAH!


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 18, 2009)

Paulaner Salvator


----------



## Kasia (Dec 26, 2009)

*Beer with eggs*

I've got e recipe on my blog: www.foodfrompoland.blogspot.com

The beer is very good for your sore throat


----------



## Kasia (Dec 26, 2009)

*Beer with eggs*

Na zdrowie


----------

